# Problème de lecture video avec un iMac G3



## Lamar (1 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous,

Je me permets de poser une petite question à ceux qui connaissent les iMac G3 et leurs capacités.
Je possède un iMac G3 400 mhz, 640 mo de mémoire, 120 Go de disque dur avec Panther (10.3.9) et je n'arrive pas à lire des dvd rippés avec Quicktime sans des à-coups terribles, des images fixes, pendant que le son lui se déroule normalement. Est-ce normal ? Est-ce dû à la faiblesse de mon ordinateur ? Est-ce dû à Quicktime ? Existe-t-il un lecteur plus adapté à un "vieil" ordinateur ?
Merci de votre aide.

Nicolas


P.S. je précise qu'avec VLC j'ai le même problème à peu de choses près.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

je ne sais pas si vous ètes sur le bon forum là. celui sur les mac de bureau m'aurait semblé plus approprié.

Quel genre de vidéo pose problêmes? toutes? quel affichage utilisez vous? J'ai eu 1 G3 à 266 Mhz sous os 8.1 et je lisais les vidéos. Avec difficultés pour celles les plus lourdes il est vrai.


----------



## Lamar (1 Mars 2006)

Salut,

je pense être sur le bon forum puisque mon mac est un "classic"   
En fait oui j'ai le même problème avec toutes les vidéos au format avi.

Nicolas


----------



## grig (1 Mars 2006)

non, tu dois aller sur le forum mac os x, ce qu'on appelle "classic", ce sont les systèmes pre-OS X: 8, 9 (le dernier est 9.2.2
Je crois que le problème vient de la faiblesse du mac, j'ai le même avec mon Lombard (powerbook Bronze) à 333 mhz qui utilise une PCcard de décompression VST pour lire les DVD sous 9.2.2, mais OS X refuse de l'utiliser, même s'il la reconnait. J'arrive à lire les DVD avec VLC sous Panther, mais comme toi avec des saccades, par contre le son est nickel. Pour les divx, j'ai essayé
http://www.soft32.com/download_75202.html, mais ça plante Quicktime et le dois le forcer à quitter...


----------



## grig (1 Mars 2006)

rectificatif, Quicktime ne plante pas, mais il met 3 minutes à ouvrir la fenêtre, et je n'ai pas d'image, le son est hachuré. Avec quicktime pro, il reste l'option de le convertir en MPEG4, mais ça doit prendre au moins deux jours...donc ça vient bien de nos machines qui sont faiblardes...


----------



## Lamar (1 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous,

ok, puisqu'on me chasse, je m'en vais  
Je vais demander dans le forum video, on pourra peut-être m'aider.
En tout cas merci à Grig pour son aide.

Nicolas


----------



## grig (2 Mars 2006)

Non, reste, j'ai ce qu'il nous faut, j'ai réussi à lire un divx sur classic avec quicktime 5 en plein écran
va sur ce site:
http://www.3ivx.com/divxdoctor/
tout y est. Ne fait pas de stand-alone si ton divx est sur un CD, et si le son est haché, décompresse l'audio,
mais même sur mon vieux Lombard 333 mhz, le son passait presque sans accrocher sans même avoir décompressé l'audio, je pense qu'avec ta vitesse d'horloge, tu n'auras pas besoin, et ça prend du temps (25 minutes pour un film entier)


----------



## grig (2 Mars 2006)

J'ai oublié de dire que c'est pour os x


----------



## Lamar (2 Mars 2006)

Merci beaucoup Grig, ce logiciel semble vraiment intéressant, je le teste et je te tiens au courant. Encore merci pour les efforts que tu as déployé pour m'aider, c'est vraiment sympa.

Nicolas


----------



## Lamar (4 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous,

malheureusement les conseils donnés par Grig ne m'ont pas permis de résoudre mon problème (merci encore Grig c'était très sympa). Néanmoins, une lueur d'espoir : ce matin j'insère un divx non rippé par mes soins (si vous voyez ce que je veux dire) et là je constate une lecture fluide sans à coups dans Quicktime. J'en déduis que l'encodage de mes videos doit être en cause. J'aimerais savoir comment connaitre les caractéristiques techniques d'un film avi, comme ça je pourrais comparer ceux que j'ai encodé moi même et ceux que je trouve sur internet (oups je l'ai dit).
Merci à ceux qui pourront me dire où trouver ce genre de renseignements.

Nicolas

P.S. je vais peut-êre aller poser ce genre de questions dans le forum video. J'attends un peu pour éviter le double post.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

as tu essayé de charger VLC de videolan (google). Ce que QT ne sait pas lire, il y a de fortes chances pour que VLC le lise.


----------



## Lamar (4 Mars 2006)

Merci, mais comme je le disais dans mon premier message  j'ai le même problème avec VLC, qui parfois refuse carrément de lire le fichier en prétextant que mon ordinateur est trop lent.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

désolé.


Je ne comprends pas, j'ai eu un 400Mhz et je n'avais pas le blême... C'est quoi comme genre de vidéos? l'encodage doit pas être Top.


----------



## Lamar (4 Mars 2006)

En fait je pense que le problème vient de l'encodage (que j'ai fait moi même avec Handbrake). Comme je n'y connais pas grand chose j'ai dû mettre des réglages inadaptés. C'est pourquoi je recherche une bonne âme capable de m'aider dans ce domaine.

Nicolas


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

va faire un tour sur le site mac et video: mine d'or sur le sujet; Je ne suis pas le bon interlocuteur, je ne voudrais pas t'emmener sur une route déserte

http://www.macetvideo.com/

Merci de nous tenir au courant de la suite des évènements, ça en aidera surement certains (moi déjà:rose


----------



## Lamar (4 Mars 2006)

Merci pour le lien, je vais aller voir ça.
Sinon j'ai trouvé dans Quicktime, on peut voir les propriétés de la séquence, ce qui m'a permis de comparer le fichier avi qui passe bien et ceux qui ne passent pas. Cela donne une piste, notamment au niveau de la taille d'affichage et du débit (je pense que c'est une fonction choisie au moment de l'encodage). Je continue mes recherches et vous tiens au courant.


----------



## grig (4 Mars 2006)

Tout ça est très intéressant, quand aux limites de la machine, j'ai oublié de dire une chose:
Le D.D. de mon Lombard a 3 partitions, une 10 Go pour 9.2.2, une 10 Go pour Os X 10.3.9 (je suis définitivement brouillé avec les noms panther tiger etc.), et une 20 Go pour mes documents.
Sur le Os 9, j'ai Quicktime 5 (impossible de passer au 6 à cause de lecteur DVD Apple incompatible)
Sur le OS X, j'ai Quicktime 7.x
Et bien quicktime 5 lit très bien les Divx doctorisés (voir avant), et quicktime 7 saccade...

Mon modeste processeur (333 mhz) serait-il un peu léger pour Qt 7 ?


----------



## grig (4 Mars 2006)

C'est quand même malheureux de galérer comme ça, je suis obligé de lire certains divx sur le vieux Compaq workstation de ma fille (cadencé à 1 Ghz) qu'on a acheté 150 euros écran 17 pouces compris dans une brocante... J'aime me pas me faire chambrer par les gamines


----------



## Lamar (4 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous, salut Grig, 

quelques infos :
le fichier qui me posait le plus de problème passe très bien avec mplayer, dans sa version 1.1 à trouver sur le site officiel (je pourrais te mettre le lien si tu ne le trouves pas sur google). A tester avec d'autres fichiers dès demain.
apparemment Quicktime 7 serait plus performant avec Tiger (10.4  ) d'après ce que j'ai lu sur un forum (de macbidouille je crois).
Ca prend tournure notre histoire. Ceci dit normalement ça devrait tourner, c'est bizarre.
A bientôt pour la suite.

Nicolas


----------



## Lamar (5 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous,

donc je confirme mplayer 1.1 arrive à lire parfaitement les divx qui me posaient des problèmes.
Pour le télécharger c'est ici : http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=62947&package_id=72964
J'espère que ça marchera pour d'autres et notamment pour toi Grig.

Nicolas


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

bravo pour ta persévérance et merci.


----------



## yeti1966 (8 Février 2008)

Salut, mon lombard g3 333mgz à des problèmes il fige et je n'arrive plus à le fermer et quand j'y arrive là il ne veux plus ouvrir (Je vire ton adresse mail, car si tu la met dans la partie publique d'un forum, tu vas te faire pourrir de spams !)


----------

